# TSA locks barn door after horse is stolen



## CHamilton (Sep 15, 2014)

TSA Not Sure If It Groped Man Before Flight, Demands To Grope Him After Flight Is Over


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 15, 2014)

In principle, they were doing the "right thing" since this individual was still within the secure area. And even though he

had no additional flights to make, there was nothing preventing him from remaining airside for the rest of the day,

dropping bits of contraband here or there, or passing prohibited items to a passenger boarding a different flight.

However, the proper thing to do would have been to offer to escort him immediately to the landside section of the

terminal. If he accepts, fine. If not, require him to submit to screening.

And yes, none of this is the individual's fault.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 15, 2014)

fairviewroad said:


> In principle, they were doing the "right thing" since this individual was still within the secure area. And even though he had no additional flights to make, there was nothing preventing him from remaining airside for the rest of the day, dropping bits of contraband here or there, or passing prohibited items to a passenger boarding a different flight. However, the proper thing to do would have been to offer to escort him immediately to the landside section of the terminal. If he accepts, fine. If not, require him to submit to screening. And yes, none of this is the individual's fault.


Common sense has nothing to do with the TSA. Letting the loonies run the asylum is bigger than any one traveler.


----------



## George Harris (Sep 15, 2014)

Principle has very little to do with the TSA, either.


----------



## jis (Sep 15, 2014)

This same TSA in its incarnation as a VIPER team descended one day onto Savannah Amtrak station and proceeded to give Amtrak passengers both boarding and disembarking at the station and several of those just visiting the station to receive someone or see someone off, all a free dog sniffy and massage. Jost just one more free massage after arrival? Why not? I am already feeling much more secure all over again.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 15, 2014)

A friend that works @ the Austin Airport ( not in Security!)told me that TSA is planning to check the Austin Amtrak Station and Bus Station more frequently on their " Surprise" show the Flag Missions!

I feel so much safer knowing this!


----------



## NW cannonball (Sep 16, 2014)

TSA expanding their territory, while giving up critical, critical restrictions.

My auntie reports that on her last flight, her knitting group and their paid lobbyists have got the "no knitting needles" rule rescinded. *Yes!*

She can now board any domestic flight with her yarn and needles! (actually, that is now true)

She could stab some evil terrorist in the eye if they tried to take over the plane. She could knot a strangling cord and stop them in their tracks!!

Let's hear it for the Knitting Guild, that makes us even more safer than the TSA does !!

Or not :unsure:

Hoping, TSA doesn't start doing "spot checks" at commuter rail platforms, suburban gas stations -- (actually a car full of diesel would make a much more energetic bomb than anything a commuter train traveller could bring on board)

Or checking my innards for potentially-oxidizable interior methane.

Actually I don't hate the blue-shirts -- they got a subsidized upgrade from minimum-wage to living-wage - what party paid -- we all did.


----------



## rickycourtney (Sep 16, 2014)

When I first read Charlie's headline, I was convinced this was going to be an article from the Onion or the Daily Currant.

I'm not sure if the fact that it's not amuses or terrifies me.


----------

